# Who on LHCF Would Like to see a Nail Forum Present?!



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 16, 2010)

If you would like to see a Nail Forum or Nail subforum in the Makeup section of LHCF please vote in the poll above and tell why! 

My response:
I think that we should get a Nail Forum because there are a plethora of ladies on here that collect, do designs, and love nail polish. We have a lot of topics in our one thread which range from hottest colors out, how to have healthy nails, perfecting nail polish application, nail fanatic challenges and more. It is very hard to get to the information you are specifically looking for so the presence of a nail forum would allow us to find information easier and share our love for nail polish which each other more conviently.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww pooh! You really CAN'T have polls in the Question and Answer forum! BOOO lol.

DELETE DELETE LOL!


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff (Jun 18, 2010)

Its still a good thread and your answer was very convincing. I think ppl should still reply to this thread. You reason was dead on...im not sure theres anymore to add. Theres just so many threads that can be made in the nail forum..i think it would eventuallY get just as big as the hair forum.

Nail Forum PLS, PLS, PLS, PLS!! *charllotte's voice from the princess and the frog* 

*We're BEGGING!!!!*


----------

